# Removing books from the iPad



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello All--

I have a problem with 2 of the iPads that are registered to my account--they aren't releasing the licenses for books when the books are removed from the app.  I can't find an option within the app to sync and check for items like I have in the Android apps, and on the Kindle devices.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Is it just a matter of waiting it out?  Or are those licenses gone forever?

Shari


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

The sync button is at the center top. You pull down the screen above the books and release it. When you pull down, the books will slid down and you should see the sync with an arrow in the center top of the screen(it is black against the gray so it is harder to see) As you hold it down it will say release and it will sync.  The books operate like they always have. At the bottom of the screen you click either the cloud or the device button to see which books are where.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you!!!  That worked!

Shari


----------

